# Phrag Cleola



## Chuck (Sep 4, 2010)

Phrag Cleola = Phrag boissierianum X Phrag schlimii registered in 1891. An oldy but a goody. This is the first seedling to bloom of very few seedlings I got from the cross.


----------



## Shiva (Sep 4, 2010)

That's lovely Chuck! Where in the world did you get that plant?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 4, 2010)

Lovely! I would like one of these in my collection.


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 4, 2010)

nice,is it real white


----------



## Hera (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice one, love the purplish markings.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 4, 2010)

Shiva said:


> That's lovely Chuck! Where in the world did you get that plant?



I made the cross but got only four seed to germinate.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 4, 2010)

phrag guy said:


> nice,is it real white



The flower is pretty close to the photo color, perhaps a little lighter. My camera tends to intensify the color a little so I have to adjust the color a little. It could be a little lighter, maybe a little less pink.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 4, 2010)

Yay non-besseae hybrids! And yay you for bringing back a piece of history. Please make some sib crosses when you get the chance.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2010)

Such a very pretty soft pink! It's lovely.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 5, 2010)

too cool, that schlimii hybrid!!! Jean


----------



## Jorch (Sep 5, 2010)

a near-white phrag! Such a beauty :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 5, 2010)

Lovely piece of living history. :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice pc of history! Such a tuff cross to grow for me. It may have been the clone I had but just didn't want to "take off" and grow. It's probably true for the cross, not many seen.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> Yay non-besseae hybrids! And yay you for bringing back a piece of history. Please make some sib crosses when you get the chance.



I agree!!:clap: These types of crosses seem to be hard to find. I'd love to have one.


----------



## Hera (Sep 6, 2010)

Me too!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow! A gorgeous and rare cross!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 6, 2010)

WOW! I need to get a pink phrag!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2010)

PaphMadMan said:


> Yay *non-besseae *hybrids!


Again!?! :fight: 
Wow, nice phrag. I only know of 2 sources here in the US; it's much more common to see Phrag. Wossen here. I'd love to have one of those also.


----------



## wojtek (Sep 10, 2010)

looks very delicate


----------



## Clark (Sep 10, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 10, 2010)

I love the white!


----------



## John M (Sep 11, 2010)

That's really nice. I'd love to have one of them. This one is so beautiful!


----------

